# has any 1 heard of the red ranger bloodline



## red baron (Dec 24, 2010)

i like game blood,but i prefer the xl blood not necessarily the bully lines anyway i saw it on a website they were promoting it. and a lot of dogmen that i asked never heard of it you guys know anything about i'd appreciate the info.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

No never. What is it? I'm a big dog kind-a-guy!


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

red baron said:


> i like game blood,but i prefer the xl blood not necessarily the bully lines anyway i saw it on a website they were promoting it. and a lot of dogmen that i asked never heard of it you guys know anything about i'd appreciate the info.


There is no XL game blood. 
Old timers used to say, "The bigger they are, the bigger chance of being a cur."

Any dogs 75+ are considered disqualified in terms of weight. They are peddler dogs, junk.
Although the AST can get that big, but they are not the same breed.


----------



## red baron (Dec 24, 2010)

i never said there was a xl gameblood i said that i like game blood but i prefer the bigger looking dog not to say that they're better i just like what i like.so if u breed 2 dog and a couple of the pups come out bigger then the avg.then they're always a cur/peddler huh??? give me a break,im not gonna get into this but come on every apbt wasnt a 30-40lb. dog


----------



## red baron (Dec 24, 2010)

not quite sure what it directly comes off of but from what i saw the males avg. between 75-90lbs


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

*"I prefer the XL BLOOD..."* You said it, not me.
*"every apbt wasn't a 30-40lb dog..."* Again, you said it, not me, and that is correct.

What I did say is, *anything over 75# is out of conformation standards.*
No pups will be identical in size from a litter, or shape either, or color...
The American (pit) Bull Terrier is not like other breeds. They come in all shapes and sizes,
because the breed was developed by crossing various fighting dogs from around the world.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Most xl dogs that resemble the apbt are a creation from selective breeding, but way too many have cut corners and put some other breed into their program and went with it. As a straight up rescue person, I don't care what's in a dog. But the integrity of the blood is questionable. I do believe it has a lot to do with the pitbull problem in America today. Too many byb's tryin to create new styles,temperament , colors and size....i.e. pocket pit bulls, tri's etc. and this new age pit bull thing....is only taking a perfectly good breed and throwing it out the window. I like big dogs like you do but you have to know what your giving money for, otherwise just go to the shelter and pick out a good one that fits your lifestyle


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Is this what your considering?
Red Ranger Kennel American Pit Bull Terriers Specializing in Old Family Red Red Nose


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

redog said:


> Most xl dogs that resemble the apbt are a creation from selective breeding, but way too many have cut corners and put some other breed into their program and went with it. As a straight up rescue person, I don't care what's in a dog. But the integrity of the blood is questionable. I do believe it has a lot to do with the pitbull problem in America today. Too many byb's tryin to create new styles,temperament , colors and size....i.e. pocket pit bulls, tri's etc. and this new age pit bull thing....is only taking a perfectly good breed and throwing it out the window. I like big dogs like you do but you have to know what your giving money for, otherwise just go to the shelter and pick out a good one that fits your lifestyle


:goodpost: Man, I swear, some people have the ability to keep things simple!

Well put!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Goemon said:


> There is no XL game blood.
> Old timers used to say, "The bigger they are, the bigger chance of being a cur."
> 
> Any dogs 75+ are considered disqualified in terms of weight. They are peddler dogs, junk.
> Although the AST can get that big, but they are not the same breed.


Hence all Bulldogs (under) or Bandogs (over 75) until otherwise proven.

OP, ain't no such thing as XL anything in APBT.. Either Bulldog or not.. Either a Pit dog or not..

XL, XXL, XXXL, XXXXL, Blue, Texan, Florida, Big Badass Cur Blood Rip Face Off.. Yeh, all the same BS in the end.


----------



## JMAN2013 (Jan 2, 2013)

so u ever heard of red ranger ?????????????????


----------



## Razor edges Layla (Jan 25, 2013)

Razor edge great blood line.y dog is a beast went to vet yesterday weighed in at 76.4 lbs. and is 14 inches off the ground. Also it's a girl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

